# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Проблемы с принтером

## arcus

*Здесь помогаем друг другу с проблемами по принтеру.*

*Модель и марку принтера указывать обязательно!!!* 
*Не выполнение правил будет наказыватся.*

принтер Samsung ML 1210, подключен к ноутбуку через usb, ставлю дрова с установочного диска, они встают, оборудование определяется, пишет готово к использованию, а не печатает, задумывается и выдает ошибку. :mad: на lpt работал отлично. в чем может быть дело? в дровах? usb?

----------


## S1mple

листы, до конца всовываешь? может краска закончилась.

----------


## arcus

тестовая страница печатается нормально

----------


## S1mple

а остальное, я так понимаю нет?

----------


## arcus

остальное нет. тестовая страница запускается с самого принтера

----------


## S1mple

ну здесь проблема не в драйвере, не в usb, точно, может что то с документом.

----------


## arcus

из любой программы,любой документ не печатается!

----------


## S1mple

проверь на вирусы.

----------


## NetLenko

Помогите пожалуйста! Весь мозг уже сломала. Дано:
сетка из 6 компов, 5 ХР, 1 Виста, 2 принтера - МФУ Samsung scx- 4200. usb
Вначале они встали нормально в сеть на машины с ХР и давали ошибку на ноутбуке с вистой - по сети не шла печать.
Установили принтер на ноут с вистой, расшарили - начались проблемы с печатью на сетевом принтере который стоит на компьютере с ХР. 
После чего ноутбук "уехал" в командировку. Второй принтер вернули на место, присоединив к компу с ХР. 
После чего принтеры отказались работать напрочь по сети.
Драйвера переустанавливала, реестр чистила. На вирусы проверяла куреитом
Все тщетно. 
Посоветуйте что-нибудь, а? СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Simba1976

принтер HP 2420 текст печатает, графику нет

----------


## Vl_khn

Помогите с ХП2280!При печати фото в формате 10*15 и А4 по правому краю остается непропечатанная полоса 1-1,5 см.ПО оригинальное, тексты без претензий.Подскажите ПЛЗ!

----------


## Demdot

> Помогите с ХП2280!При печати фото в формате 10*15 и А4 по правому краю остается непропечатанная полоса 1-1,5 см.ПО оригинальное, тексты без претензий.Подскажите ПЛЗ!


Из какой программы печатаете?

----------


## Severs

принтер струйный цветной Canon IP 4000
Драйвер родной, скачан с офф.сайта

после долгого перерыва (3 года) настроил к печати, но не печатает

пробую печатать из MSWord - смотрю из режима предпросмотра
- 
настроил печать в оттенках серого
вставил давно (3 года) лежавший в заводской упаковке картридж - чёрный. (цветные стояли 3 года).

ругается, что чернила, включая новый тюбик чёрных заканчиваются
при подаче на печать выдаёт ЧИСТЫЙ лИСТ

*Подскажите: покупать новый картридж или же можно что-то ещё попробоватьИИИ*
<кстати, заправляются ли такие картриджи?>

при отправке пробной страницы выдаёт чистый лист тоже

при операциях типа очистка головок - выдаёт печатные изображения квадратиков как чёрных, так и цветных.

проверка сопел выходит благополучно

----------


## VoMiha

В общем, проблема такая: на принтере постоянно светится ошибка, пробовал переустановить драйвера, подключал его к другому ЮСБ, не смотря на то, что драйвера ставятся абсолютно нормально, и в системе он "готов", печатать ничего не хочет. Сканирует нормально, без проблема. Хотя, когда пробую сделать копию на самом МФУ (без участия компа) ничего не выходит. и постоянно мерцает error... есть какой-то выход? спасибо

----------


## Cheechako

Логика (и руководство по данному устройству :)) говорит, что вопрос заключается в бумаге (замятие/нет подачи/датчик) или/и в установке картриджа(загрязнение контактов). Надо понимать, что тестовая печать тоже не происходит?

----------


## VoMiha

*Cheechako*, Ну да, тестовая тоже не печатается.. в бумаге вряд ли проблема, вынимал стопку, подсовывал один листик, аккуратно, без замятия)) не хочет печатать.. а вот с картриджем вполне вероятно... его неизвестно как заправляли.. А что может быть? как проверить? =)

----------


## Cheechako

Неужели только один картридж? Можно просто осмотреть - есть ли какая-то грязь/повреждения на контактной площадке, но если картридж перезаправлялся, то последствия предсказать трудно: обычно такие операции проходят нормально, однако всякое бывает; самое неприятное из виденного - картридж струйного принтера после перезаправки начал протекать, и просто приклеился к парковке :(

----------


## dima714

> Помогите пожалуйста! Весь мозг уже сломала. Дано:
> сетка из 6 компов, 5 ХР, 1 Виста, 2 принтера - МФУ Samsung scx- 4200. usb
> Вначале они встали нормально в сеть на машины с ХР и давали ошибку на ноутбуке с вистой - по сети не шла печать.
> Установили принтер на ноут с вистой, расшарили - начались проблемы с печатью на сетевом принтере который стоит на компьютере с ХР. 
> После чего ноутбук "уехал" в командировку. Второй принтер вернули на место, присоединив к компу с ХР. 
> После чего принтеры отказались работать напрочь по сети.
> Драйвера переустанавливала, реестр чистила. На вирусы проверяла куреитом
> Все тщетно. 
> Посоветуйте что-нибудь, а? СПАСИБО!!!


Удалите старые дрова, почистите рестр и поставьте заново. На висте доступ открыт к сети в центре управления сетями?

----------


## Gridaria

Принтер HP Photosmart C4400 series. Позавчера при включении выдавал жуткий треск, как пулемётная очередь, но быстро прекращалось и он печатал нормально. Только перед началом печати тоже трескотню выдавал. Вчера я его вообще не включала, а сегодня включаю, треска нет (я даже обрадовалась сначала), всё гудит нормально, но когда нажимаю печать, он забирает бумагу, половину проводит, а потом выводит "Замятие бумаги". Я один раз убрала так, как по инструкции, сняла заднюю крышку и т.п. Но он опять выдаёт так с любой бумагой! И бумага ровная, новая, хорошая, как всегда. Что делать?! Ему год был в декабре, гарантийка уже прошла. Может можно спасти своими силами?! Ответьте, пожалуйста

_Добавлено через 4 часа 46 минут 22 секунды_
Вытащила катриджи и заново поставила, напечатал страницу юстировки, но когда я хотела распечатать ещё, написал "Не   удалось   напечатать   документ   из-за   ошибки   системы   печати "

----------


## Cheechako

В принтере могли остаться клочки бумаги/грязь. Стоит проверить датчики бумаги, осмотреть механику - "Может можно спасти своими силами?" зависит от имеющихся сил (в части разборки и устранения возможных повреждений).

----------


## zzzsavantzzz

Принтер Canon iP1900. Где-то 85% листа печатает нормально, а вот начиная с некоторого места печать сползает на несколько пикселей вправо. Драйвера обновил - не помогает. Можно как-нить вручную его починить?

----------


## dima714

калибровка в помощь:)

----------


## 68RUS

Принтер HP Photosmart D5163,Проблемма!!! Не печатает на дисках,ранее склеивал лапку у парковочного механизма,на бумаге печатает нормально,а на диске не хочет,выдаёт замятие бумаги,но параметры выставлены для печати на диске(печатать пробую при помощи SureThing CD Labeler 5.1.6)

----------


## korvinx

принтер HP Lj P3005 подключен к компу и расшарен для локалки (рабочая группа). нереально долго идет загрузка документов для печати на него (причем как через сеть, так и с "родного" компа).

----------


## BFA

Добрый день.
Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой:
в МФУ HP PSC 2175 при включении идет инициализации, потом просит нажать ввод для Юстировки картриджа. Жмакаем Ввод, вроде как отправляется страница отчета на печать, но ничего не выходит и лампа сканера уходит в крайнее правое положение и начинает трещать. Разбирал. Лампа сканера доходит до крайнего правого положения и стремится дальше, но естественно упирается, а механизм прокрутки работает дальше(отсюда и треск). Такое ощущение,что не срабатывает датчики для остановки. Какие нашел здесь, все прочистил, но проблема не исправилась.
Если кто сталкивался, подскажите.

P.S. Картриджа стоят относительно новые.

Заранее спасибо

----------


## dima714

> Добрый день.
> Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой:
> в МФУ HP PSC 2175 при включении идет инициализации, потом просит нажать ввод для Юстировки картриджа. Жмакаем Ввод, вроде как отправляется страница отчета на печать, но ничего не выходит и лампа сканера уходит в крайнее правое положение и начинает трещать. Разбирал. Лампа сканера доходит до крайнего правого положения и стремится дальше, но естественно упирается, а механизм прокрутки работает дальше(отсюда и треск). Такое ощущение,что не срабатывает датчики для остановки. Какие нашел здесь, все прочистил, но проблема не исправилась.
> Если кто сталкивался, подскажите.
> 
> P.S. Картриджа стоят относительно новые.
> 
> Заранее спасибо


х.м. извиняюсь за глупый вопрос, но часто бывает и такое: а блокировка транспортировки у сканера снята?

----------


## BFA

> блокировка транспортировки у сканера снята?


Глупый, наверное, вопрос. Не сталкивался, не смотрел.
Но проблему решил. Разобрал все: почистил все возможные стекла. Перестал трещать. Но Юстировку все равно хочет. Похоже ЧБ картридж надо заменить было. Сейчас принтера нет уже у меня. Отдал обратно другу. Вроде больше не звонил

----------


## vipyurist

Вообщем такая проблема: Купил принтер Epson CX3900 поставил СНПЧ и во первых сначала не печатал черный цвет а потом стал трещать!!! Т.е. каретка принтера уходит в крайнее правое положение при включении принтера и резко начинает трещать что то по ремню!!! Не могу понять что это! Пожалуйста помогите, мне кажется он уже накроется сам при любом моем включении. Дрова ставил с оф. сайта Epson, пробовал менять шнур USB ставил оригинальные картриджи не помогает!!! Помогите пожалуйста!

----------

